# High temperatures on my 8700k



## Oscargimenez (May 4, 2018)

Hi,

I recently adquired a 8700k and a Aorus Ultra Gaming v.2  
I have a Corsair H80i v2 with a broken screw but looks quite tight, thought
My memory is 2666Ghz Corsair Vengeance.
I activated the OC included in the MB and I tried this profiles from BIOS
5.0 Ghz Crash on windows
4.9 Ghz Crash on RealBench
4.8 Ghz seems stable but High temps.

In idle temps are quite good, around 30 C but on load it can reach 100 C

Any thought?
Thanks


----------



## Toothless (May 4, 2018)

We need to know the voltages and how your airflow is in the case.


----------



## FYFI13 (May 4, 2018)

Do not use auto overclocking feature. It sets CPU voltage way higher then it should be. Also try to re-seat water block.


----------



## Oscargimenez (May 4, 2018)

Voltages are around 1.38v I believe with auto OC
I just attached some pics


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 4, 2018)

Oscargimenez said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently adquired a 8700k and a Aorus Ultra Gaming v.2
> I have a Corsair H80i v2 with a broken screw but looks quite tight, thought
> ...




it looks like you have either uneven pressure on your CPU cooler, or i dont know if its possible, but if this CPU is pre-owned, you may want to check if the previous owner might have delidded it, as those cores in the left pic are pretty far off from each other temp wise. Id suggest checking how it handles temps @ stock speeds, then deal with OC. Also, dont use OC settings built into the Motherboard, as the ytend to use way more voltage than is needed IME.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 4, 2018)

A few things.  First, the voltage is way too high.  My 8700K does 4.8GHz on 1.2v, and I think that is about normal for a 8700K.  Second is the cooler.  That mount might seem tight, but without the screw the pressure is going to be uneven, and it is likely lifting on the one corner without the screw.  If anything, you are probably better off just using the two screws opposite eachother, and leaving the broken one and the one across from it off.  That should give more even pressure.


----------



## Oscargimenez (May 4, 2018)

Thanks guys!

I ll do like you say and turn off Auto OC. I also will try newtekie1 trick. 
Do you know (if there is) where to buy a new Corsair screw for my socket? I went  to a local hardware store with no luck...


----------



## Space Lynx (May 4, 2018)

Oscargimenez said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I ll do like you say and turn off Auto OC. I also will try newtekie1 trick.
> Do you know (if there is) where to buy a new Corsair screw for my socket? I went  to a local hardware store with no luck...



Contact corsair probably... or buy a new cooler if that is possible, even a cheap $30 cyrorig air cooler can handle a 4.8ghz 1.2v OC just fine and prob not break 75 celsius


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 4, 2018)

Oscargimenez said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I ll do like you say and turn off Auto OC. I also will try newtekie1 trick.
> Do you know (if there is) where to buy a new Corsair screw for my socket? I went  to a local hardware store with no luck...



Easiest way would be to either contact manufacturer, or
Just unmount the cooler, take one of the screws that are used to mount the cooler to the CPU socket, go to a local hardware store ,and match it as best you can. I'm sure you can find something that matches the thread and length.

  Based on the case you're using for that PC  , i'm guessing aesthetics arent a huge factor for you ,as long as performance is good. Two or three zip ties would also suffice as a replacement for the screw


----------



## Vayra86 (May 4, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> A few things.  First, the voltage is way too high.  My 8700K does 4.8GHz on 1.2v, and I think that is about normal for a 8700K.  Second is the cooler.  That mount might seem tight, but without the screw the pressure is going to be uneven, and it is likely lifting on the one corner without the screw.  If anything, you are probably better off just using the two screws opposite eachother, and leaving the broken one and the one across from it off.  That should give more even pressure.



4.8 Ghz all core boost on a 8700K with 1.2V is a golden chip, so no thats not normal. 1.3V is already quite decent but even that is not a reasonable starting point to try and get a stable OC, its more likely you will start at 1.35V and see how far it will clock, then work your way down or up depending on what you seek.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 4, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> 4.8 Ghz all core boost on a 8700K with 1.2V is a golden chip, so no thats not normal. 1.3V is already quite decent but even that is not a reasonable starting point to try and get a stable OC, its more likely you will start at 1.35V and see how far it will clock, then work your way down or up depending on what you seek.



or they just run non demanding games and never tested that 1.20v in prime95. when someone says something online is stable, I am always taking it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 4, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> or they just run non demanding games and never tested that 1.20v in prime95. when someone says something online is stable, I am always taking it with a grain of salt.



IKR... although if he says its his vCore I'm sure its legit, at the same time 'not running this because workload is too hot for my OC' is the strangest train of thought ever, I agree - its just a matter of time before a similar workload presents itself and the OC falls apart  Its not impossible, I've seen Intel Haswell i7's go as low as 1.100 for OC's beyond 4.5

As for the OPs problem:
- 8700K under 1.38v on a H80i will run into 75-80C at full load, with perhaps some spikes over 80 C as well, for frame of reference. On the heaviest AVX and under P95 it may well run into 90 C regions, just shy of 100 C should be possible.
- Dont expect miracles from water. Non-delidded 8700K I would consider a voltage cap of 1.35-1.37V depending on your ambient temps and I would strongly suggest looking into further voltage tweaks as well to increase temp headroom (VCCIO/VCCSA et al)
- Idle temps are irrelevant and say nothing about cooling potential or whether the mount is OK
- Never use auto OC. Manually put everything so you know what you're actually doing and what the CPU is actually doing.


----------



## Oscargimenez (May 4, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> or they just run non demanding games and never tested that 1.20v in prime95. when someone says something online is stable, I am always taking it with a grain of salt.


Well that will not be my case as I am 3d designer so 90% cpu usage is quite usual in my everyday life


----------



## Vayra86 (May 4, 2018)

Oscargimenez said:


> Well that will not be my case as I am 3d designer so 90% cpu usage is quite usual in my everyday life



% CPU usage says nothing about how hot each workload can make it  I have seen 100% loads on the same CPU with temps ranging from 60 C to 85 C on an 8700K. If AVX is in play, temps will skyrocket, heavy use/communication between CPU and RAM as well.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 4, 2018)

Anyway OP

Either take a existing mount screw to hardware store to find a suitable replacement.

Reach out to manufacturer

Or, simply use a few zip ties, any of thise steps should fix your issue

 Just keep in mind not to over tighten. Because unless you're using factory screws , the chances become greater that you could .  Those temperatures should be fine once you get it properly mounted 

Good luck


----------



## Oscargimenez (May 4, 2018)

Thanks again!

Btw let me take the chance to ask your opinion about memory.
As I said I recently upgraded to 8700k (cpu, mb and hd mve.) but didn´t upgrade memory as I have 16 gb Corsair Vengeance 2666mhz CL16.
Do you think is worth to upgrade to 3200 or something similar?. (I have the chance to sell my old memory for 140 eur ~)


----------



## Vayra86 (May 4, 2018)

Yes for a minor price gap its worth going to at least 3000mhz CL 16 or better, sweet spot is 3200/14 I believe

That is, if you want all the performance you can get out of this CPU. Overall we're talking about single digit % differences but in specific workloads, especially in real time (gaming for example) it can be noticeable in terms of smoothness/responsiveness.


----------



## FireFox (May 4, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Yes for a minor price gap its worth going to at least 3000mhz CL 16 or better, sweet spot is 3200/14 I believe



Not a master when talking about memory but buying 3000mhz ram and overclocking it at 3200mhz wouldn't be the same than buying 3200mhz and cheaper?

I am just curious


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 4, 2018)

Oscargimenez said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> Btw let me take the chance to ask your opinion about memory.
> As I said I recently upgraded to 8700k (cpu, mb and hd mve.) but didn´t upgrade memory as I have 16 gb Corsair Vengeance 2666mhz CL16.
> Do you think is worth to upgrade to 3200 or something similar?. (I have the chance to sell my old memory for 140 eur ~)



imo,  it's only worth it if it doesn't cost you anything above what you currently have. Since you could easily overclock what you have well into the 3000 MHz range


----------



## newtekie1 (May 4, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> or they just run non demanding games and never tested that 1.20v in prime95. when someone says something online is stable, I am always taking it with a grain of salt.



I point you to my stability testing practice I posted a while back: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/stability-testing-recommendations.240899/post-3796584

Plus, I wouldn't waste an 8700K only play games, it spends 8-12 hours a day encoding H265 video.

Edit:  Though I want to make a small correction, my 8700K is actually running at 1.225v.  It has been a while since I dialed in my overclock, I started at 1.20v, but had to bump it to 1.25v.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 4, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> I point you to my stability testing practice I posted a while back: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/stability-testing-recommendations.240899/post-3796584



P95 is a waste for me, and many others. I do similar to what you do (minus occt).  i have full aida64 extreme, but the same end result is attained.   I don't really run sustained overclocks ,so I basically just test ,and that is the stability check.  if your OC can run what you do on a daily basis, it's stable by definition, since stability is relative.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 4, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> I point you to my stability testing practice I posted a while back: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/stability-testing-recommendations.240899/post-3796584
> 
> Plus, I wouldn't waste an 8700K only play games, it spends 8-12 hours a day encoding H265 video.
> 
> Edit:  Though I want to make a small correction, my 8700K is actually running at 1.225v.  It has been a while since I dialed in my overclock, I started at 1.20v, but had to bump it to 1.25v.  Sorry for the confusion.



I wish there was a service, where we could rent out our computing power to Google or some big tech company, when not playing games. Probably wouldn't make much money after electricity costs, but any profit is profit. Sort of like Folding At Home offering Bitcoin for amount of points done, but that defeats the purpose I guess of non-profits.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 4, 2018)

Bringing that voltage down will help a little, and proper clc moutning might help a littlle too, but you just should accept that new intel cpus run hot. Mostly due to poor thermal paste under IHS.
I suggest jboyd's advice - forget synthetic stress tests, you'll never see those temps in real world usage.
What I do for stability testing is better but requires some work. When I figure out my cpu OC, I don't use any benchmarks. I use a cpu heavy game, and drop it to low resolution and settings. I work my CPU oc up from stock, and try to figure out how much performance difference there is.

Like,example:
my 5775c at stock 3.6GHz hits 100 fps in watch dogs 2 (I use static shots, and leave them running for 5-10 mins).

then I try 4.2 GHz, when I find the voltage that lets me run 5-10 min stable I see if there is a difference in performance and oc is working correctly (no throttling due to higher power draw or performance hit due to instability). I have two displays so it's uper easy for me cause I've got afterburner and hwmonitor running on the secondary monitor, I see see fps/frametime/cpu core load and temps in real time. I use XTU to OC so it's super easy to see the fps difference between various frequencies on  the fly.
As far as I remember, I got 12% fps boost from going from stock 3.6Ghz to 4.2GHz

Then I try 4.4GHz. I found it stable at 1.416v but the performance increase was not worth the extra voltage.

So when I figure out that the sweet spot is 4.2GHz, I play some more at low  settings to see if it can take more than 10 minutes. If I can manage 2 hours without a crash, then it's good to go. I add something like +15mV cause it doesn't hurt thermals and I'm more certain it's stable. Then I do 1-2 more games like that. Takes a lot of work, but I'm much more satisfied with the results than just running stress tests.

Watch Dogs 2 is probably my favorite cpu benchmark, it will eats as much cpu resources as is possible. I've literally had CPUs pass 10x 10 loops of IBT at max pereset and then crash 5 minutes into the game when they weren't stable.


----------



## FireFox (May 4, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> my 8700K is actually running at 1.225v.



The same here.

Do you mind to share your temps when Gaming and full load?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 4, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Do you mind to share your temps when Gaming and full load?



All I will say is temps are good. 

No, but seriously, I'll run some tests and let you know some exact numbers once I get home.


----------



## coonbro (May 4, 2018)

I have a Corsair H80i v2 with a broken screw but looks quite tight, thought

pretty much sums that up for me  

you want the prefect mating of the coolers cold plate to the chip lid  -  why you should check to see if any lapping needed  from a uneven cold plate or chip lid  - too tight/ too loose  .  tightened down uneven or crooked  too much or too little paste   old paste or fresh   can all be a factor in great cooling poor cooling or just so, so cooling  .   with 2 screws missing I cant see any of that in the good to great cooling  or even close to any kind of proper efficient mounting .

theres more to just slapping any cooler on just any old way   and matter of fact to me its the hardest part of a build to get that perfect as I can   -  folks would be supprised how even a low buck or even a stock cooler could do if the time was taken to do it correctly  and insure the mating of the chip lid to the cold plate   . also it can take 24 hrs +/- fopr the paste to set / cure and temps could go down more.  I just dot see from 80c

also if you go to corsairs forum and look at these coolers like yours you see a lot  doing like yours is anyway  .  could be a pump flow issue if I thought the cold plate was right and not missing screws  even bad voltage a few claim ?

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/forumdisplay.php?f=155&order=desc

but seeing right off the mounting is missing parts   that would be step 1

good luck

sad thing is unless one of these would work  no V2  parts ...hmmmm,,,,,,,,

https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...-1366,-2011-Mounting-Bracket-Kit/p/CW-8960010

https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...110i-GTX---Mounting-Hardware-Kit/p/CW-8960027

then you know that part of things is right


----------



## newtekie1 (May 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> The same here.
> 
> Do you mind to share your temps when Gaming and full load?



After about 15 minutes of full load under OCCT, my hottest core maxes out at 77°C, my coldest core hits 70°C.(The processor is not yet delidded.)  Also, my fan curve is optimized for silence over temperature.  So my fans only hit 50%@70°C and don't go any higher.

After about a hour of FarCry 5 the hottest core is 71°C, the coldest is 67°C.


----------



## FireFox (May 5, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> After about 15 minutes of full load under OCCT, my hottest core maxes out at 77°C, my coldest core hits 70°C.(The processor is not yet delidded.)  Also, my fan curve is optimized for silence over temperature.  So my fans only hit 50%@70°C and don't go any higher.
> 
> After about a hour of FarCry 5 the hottest core is 71°C, the coldest is 67°C.








Room's temp was 26c, in full load the Vcore was min 1.248V and max 1.26V., what is your Vcore in full load?

Note: just in case you are curious about my temps been that high even i am using a Waterchiller i can explain it.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 5, 2018)

My vcore at full load is pretty stable at 1.248v, but every once in a while it will jump to 1.264 for a second then drop back down to 1.248v.  Room temp is about 21°C.


----------



## FireFox (May 5, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> My vcore at full load is pretty stable at 1.248v, but every once in a while it will jump to 1.264 for a second then drop back down to 1.248



That's Exactly what my Vcore does.

The only thing here is that your Room temp is lower than mine.

Those Noctua NF-A14 you have performance pretty good, i have some of them somewhere lying around, i have 5 NF-F12 in my main Machine.


----------



## John Naylor (May 5, 2018)

1.   I have yet to see a CLC that performs equal to any comparably priced air cooler.  temps are comparable but the CLcs are as much as 12 times as loud.  Simple put, CPCs have no _raison d'être_  other than being able to tell ya friends ya have water cooling.

2.  While automatic overlcocking utilities have vastly improved in recent years, remeber that these are developed so that all settings are high enough to work on most (say 98th percentile) CPUs.... chances are 1 in 2 that your CPU is betetr than all but 2% of CPus out there, so these settings are most likely higher than what may be accomplshed manuall.  However, since it's unstable at settings you have tried, it would seem 4.9 or 5.0 may not be in the cards.  So while usiing the utility is great time save to "get you in the ballpark so to speak ... you should think of it as a starting point only.

3.  Synthetic stress testing utilities have lost their _raison d'être_ .     It's like testing your car's ability to tow your jetski the 12 miles to the shore line by towing  a 12,000 pound load up and over the rocky mountains.

a)  I have had 24 hour stable P95s OCs fail in a multitasking benchmark like RoG Real Bench in under an hour.

b)  Did ya build ya box to run stress testing utilities or to run games ?   After yoiu prove ya system stable under P95, when is the next timew it will see a load like that again ? ...never.  So what's the point poc climbing the Rocky Mountains when all ya need to do is get ya JetSki to the beach ?  You wil put far greater strain on your engine, and it will run that much hotter than it would otherwise.  Even in Real Bench when you see 75 - 78 in stress testing, in gaming it will only be 58 - 65.  In addition, 1.38v will come very close to breaking 1.50 when AVX or other modern instruction sets are present.

4.  You can protect the CPU from any damage by using an older version of P95 that lacks these modern instruction sets, but then what have you prved ?  ... that your CPU is stable ony oif these modern instruction sets are not resent.  kinda like testing your SUVs 4 WD capability by driving down a highway in Florida.  In short, if ya test ya CPU with a applicatoin based utility, you prove the CPUs stability in  afar greater range of usages than if using a synthetic utility.  You will also avoid unrealistic situations because your are limiting your OC bu 0.1 or 0.2 maybe even 0.3 GHz because of an "imaginary" condition that thesystem will never see ever gain.  Nothing you are likely be doing on your PC will ever impose a multitasking load greate than RoG Real Bench (which includes h264 + a mutitasking load).

5.  Note that lapping voids the warranty on many coolers.  While potentially useful on inexpensive blocks with poor quality control, CPUs do not have a flat surface (slightly curved) and cooler manufacturer's .. ... concave = bad / flat = neutral / convex = good

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1366-page4.html
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1366-page4.html

6.  Yeah, the screw matters.  The desired clamping force is 60 - 70 pounds ... even application of force should be insured before examining other causes.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 5, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> CLcs are as much as 12 times as loud




Riiiggghhtt. "As much as" sounds like an isp. "As much as 100Mb/s" ( but actually not even close). 12 x .0001 =.0012x louder.  i love your posts,


----------



## newtekie1 (May 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's Exactly what my Vcore does.
> 
> The only thing here is that your Room temp is lower than mine.



Yeah, I took that screenshot this morning, and the house is cooler than it was last night, it was about 23°C in the room last night.



John Naylor said:


> Did ya build ya box to run stress testing utilities or to run games ?



I built mine for video encoding, and the OP apparently build his for 3D rendering.  So our PCs will see that kind of load again every day.

Just because you only use your PC for gaming doesn't mean everyone else does.


----------



## FireFox (May 5, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> After about a hour of FarCry 5 the hottest core is 71°C, the coldest is 67°C.



Tonight i will run a test for a hour playing DOOM, should i use OCCT, Real Temp or it doesn't matter?


----------



## Oscargimenez (May 6, 2018)

Thanks Coonbro for the link. It's going to be expensive due to delivery in Europe but is the only good solution.
And thanks everyone for helping

Anyway I tried manual OC but not luck, I am noob.
Then I used EasyTune app OC  and works fine for me 4,9 GHZ 1.305 v and not super high temps, so it's fine for now.
By the way, somehow the Temps are balanced in all cores and I didn't received the screw yet.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2018)

Get a replacement screw for your cooler. Mounting at 3 points instead of the intended 4 makes for uneven mounting pressure and high temps.


----------



## Oscargimenez (May 6, 2018)

Yeah I did,

waiting for Corsair delivery/....


----------



## FireFox (May 6, 2018)

Oscargimenez said:


> Then I used EasyTune app OC and works fine for me 4,9 GHZ 1.305 v and not super high temps, so it's fine for now.



A little less voltage maybe? i am just saying


----------



## Bones (May 6, 2018)

erocker said:


> Get a replacement screw for your cooler. Mounting at 3 points instead of the intended 4 makes for uneven mounting pressure and high temps.



Speaking of mounting pressures there is no need to actually torque the cooler/block down, normally you can snug the block into place and that's enough. Too much pressure can cause things to go wrong such as the system dropping dual channel or even go as far as bending/crushing a few pins. I've had that happen to me before and had to fix those pins when I finally figured out what was going on.

I just snug the block in place and it works.

Note when I say snug I mean snugged,_ not torqued _in place.
Install the screws, _snug_ the block in place while keeping the mounting pressures even between the screws as you go and it should be OK once done.


----------



## raptori (May 6, 2018)

Use "RealTempGT" exe ,your CPU have 6 cores.


----------



## Oscargimenez (May 6, 2018)

raptori said:


> Use "RealTempGT" exe ,your CPU have 6 cores.


true, thanks


----------



## newtekie1 (May 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Tonight i will run a test for a hour playing DOOM, should i use OCCT, Real Temp or it doesn't matter?



I used Realtemp for the game temps.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 7, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> After about 15 minutes of full load under OCCT, my hottest core maxes out at 77°C, my coldest core hits 70°C.(The processor is not yet delidded.)  Also, my fan curve is optimized for silence over temperature.  So my fans only hit 50%@70°C and don't go any higher.
> 
> After about a hour of FarCry 5 the hottest core is 71°C, the coldest is 67°C.



I think it is ironic I used your delid tool and you don't even use it lol



fyi I never break 60 celsius at 5.1ghz on the 8700k.  thank to your delid tool and some conductonaut on the IHS, and i used some noctua paste on top.


----------



## trparky (May 7, 2018)

Mounting with only three screws can not only cause uneven pressure on the processor this causing higher temperatures but can also increase your chances of breaking the socket or even the processor itself.


----------



## FireFox (May 7, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> After about a hour of FarCry 5 the hottest core is 71°C, the coldest is 67°C.



Maybe depends on the Game but i did 2 runs and temps are a bit lower than yours.

1 hour of FIFA 2018 - hottest core 61c and coldest core 55c

1 hour of DOOM - hottest core 56c and coldest core 51c

I guess and as said before maybe some Games push the CPU harder than others, the room's temp was always 26.1c the only thing that it changed was the Water's temp, while playing FIFA it was 28.5c and while playing DOOM it dropped to 27.1c


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I think it is ironic I used your delid tool and you don't even use it lol



Yeah, I originally bought it to delid a 4790K, when I built the 8700K system I didn't bother to delid it because temps were acceptable.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 7, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe depends on the Game but i did 2 runs and temps are a bit lower than yours.
> 
> 1 hour of FIFA 2018 - hottest core 61c and coldest core 55c
> 
> ...



Your using a water chiller though, right? which one is it?


----------



## FireFox (May 7, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Your using a water chiller though, right? which one?



I was waiting for that question.

That's right, i am using a Waterchiller *Hailea Hc-250A*


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 7, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> i was waiting for that question.



I'm on mobile a lot of the time, so I can't see system specs.  However I do happen to know that Newtekie  has the same CPU water cooler that I do, which happens to be an extremely capable system.  when I saw your temperatures, i was thinking to myself "he's either got his air conditioning cranked ,or somethings a little off here".  Then I took a look on my desktop ,and realized that you were running a chiller system, Which explained everything .  Roughly  300W of cooling potential is nice to have, isn't it?

Newtekie's temps are right about where mine are, but i have an 8600k , gotten it to 5.3Ghz so far, but i dont OC much, just spent an afternoon screwing around


----------



## FireFox (May 7, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I'm on mobile a lot of the time, so I can't see system specs.  However I do happen to know that Newtekie  has the same CPU water cooler that I do, which happens to be an extremely capable system.  when I saw your temperatures, i was thinking to myself "he's either got his air conditioning cranked ,or somethings a little off here".  Then I took a look on my desktop ,and realized that you were running a chiller system, Which explained everything .  Roughly  300W of cooling potential is nice to have, isn't it?
> 
> Newtekie's temps are right about where mine are, but i have an 8600k , gotten it to 5.3Ghz so far, but i dont OC much, just spent an afternoon screwing around



Now i want to explain something, that my CPU runs a bit cooler it doesn't have anything to do with the Waterchiller, i will explain you why.

That i have a Waterchiller doesn't means that every time i turn on my Rig I turn on the Waterchiller too, i have turned on the Waterchiller maybe 15 times since i bought it ( 3 years ago ) when the Waterchiller is off it's function is just be a big reservoir and when i turned on it starts automatically in idle mode, the Waterchiller won't never start to work or cool down the water if i don't set it to do it.

Case #1 Waterchiller off 

It's not working at all





Case #2 

Waterchiller on but it starts automatically in idle mode and it's not Working or cooling the water, the only thing that is doing is reading the water temp





If i had set it to work when running those test the temps would be way lower.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 7, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Now i want to explain something, that my CPU runs a bit cooler it doesn't have anything to do with the Waterchiller, i will explain you why.
> 
> That i have a Waterchiller doesn't means that every time i turn on my Rig I turn on the Waterchiller too, i have turned on the Waterchiller maybe 15 times since i bought it ( 3 years ago ) when the Waterchiller is off it's function is just be a big reservoir and when i turned on it starts automatically in idle mode, the Waterchiller won't never start to work or cool down the water if i don't set it to do it.
> 
> ...




I am going to disagree with you , but it doesn't matter what I think , as long as you're happy with it ,that's all that matters. To be clear, when I say I disagree,  I am referring to the fact that your extravagant set up doesn't affect temperatures even went the chiller is off, i feel it may & short of using the same cooler, its gonna be a mystery  , but that's just my personal opinion . Im By FAR no expert on those things.  And I don't really have much interest in them either, so I don't wanna argue it ,but its a cool system


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Now i want to explain something, that my CPU runs a bit cooler it doesn't have anything to do with the Waterchiller, i will explain you why.
> 
> That i have a Waterchiller doesn't means that every time i turn on my Rig I turn on the Waterchiller too, i have turned on the Waterchiller maybe 15 times since i bought it ( 3 years ago ) when the Waterchiller is off it's function is just be a big reservoir and when i turned on it starts automatically in idle mode, the Waterchiller won't never start to work or cool down the water if i don't set it to do it.



How much water does it hold?  Having a large reservoir might be helping more than you think.

I'm also guessing you have more radiator than I do, and more fans to go on those radiators, and don't restrict your fans to a max of 50% to keep them silent(well, maybe you do with the fans).


----------



## FireFox (May 7, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> How much water does it hold? Having a large reservoir might be helping more than you think.



Exactly, that is what i was going to explain to  @jboydgolfer in my next post.

The Waterchiller has a 4L Tank and the Reservoir+pump holds 2L that's around 7L of water in the whole loop.



newtekie1 said:


> I'm also guessing you have more radiator than I do, and more fans to go on those radiators, and don't restrict your fans to a max of 50% to keep them silent(well, maybe you do with the fans).





jboydgolfer said:


> I am referring to the fact that your extravagant set up doesn't affect temperatures even went the chiller is off,



That's the funny part.

For 99.99% of the users Waterchiller= no Rads and Fans needed but because I knew that I wasn't going to use the Chiller all the time i added a Radiator and that's the reason why temperatures are not affected when the Chiller is off.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Exactly, that is what i was going to explain to @jboydgolfer in my next post.
> 
> The Waterchiller has a 4L Tank and the Reservoir+pump holds 2L that's around 7L of water in the whole loop.



Yeah, that is a lot of water to heat up, and I'd be surprised if it took a good couple hours to even get it a couple degrees hotter.  But that is one of the benefits I'm sure you are aware of.

On the other hand, the CLC I have likely has 1L or less fluid in it, and it heats up quicker than even an custom loop.  If I let a high load run on the computer, the temps will slowly got up over the first half hour, sometime up to an hour, while the fluid gets warmer and warmer.  The radiator also gets warmer and warmer.  Eventually everything kind of equalizes.

With that much water in your loop, the fluid should sit near ambient for a long long time, even under full load.



Knoxx29 said:


> That's the funny part.
> 
> For 99.99% of the users Waterchiller= no Rads and Fans needed but because I knew that I wasn't going to use the Chiller all the time i added a Radiator and that's the reason why temperatures are not affected when the Chiller is off.



Well, _technically_ it still has a fan and radiator, just not directly connected to the fluid running through the loop.  <-- Read this in a smartass tone, because I'm not trying to argue with you or even tell you anything you don't already know, I'm just being a smartass and giving you crap.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 7, 2018)

I think all of that is extremely unnecessary. As I said I never break 60 celsius in demanding games at 5.1ghz on an 8700k, on air... makes life easy.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 7, 2018)

I think the same but its still fun of course. Heck I run my 8700K at 80C and I'm a happy camper, even still got my warranty intact at that


----------



## FireFox (May 7, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I think all of that is extremely unnecessary.



You are right but when you have enough money to waste you think different and for me it is more for fun/Hobby than a need


----------



## hapkiman (May 7, 2018)

You need to just get a new cooler.  I apologize if I missed this in an earlier post, but did you try to RMA cooler with Corsair?

Right now I am running my i7 8700k at an even 5GHz and have been for about two weeks.  I have an H115i which is I admit a much better cooler, but right now I'm idling in the 20's C, and hit mid to high 50's C while gaming.  Voltage is set to 1.32v.

I also cleaned off that stock Corsair TIM and used MX-4.

But I would never try and use a gimped cooler on a processor that runs a tad warm already.


----------



## Vario (May 8, 2018)

The stock corsair thermal paste is silk screened Shin Etsu X23, you should have kept it.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 8, 2018)

hapkiman said:


> You need to just get a new cooler.  I apologize if I missed this in an earlier post, but did you try to RMA cooler with Corsair?
> 
> Right now I am running my i7 8700k at an even 5GHz and have been for about two weeks.  I have an H115i which is I admit a much better cooler, but right now I'm idling in the 20's C, and hit mid to high 50's C while gaming.  Voltage is set to 1.32v.
> 
> ...



I find it hard to believe you are stable at 5ghz at 1.320v, you should run Cinebench and a few other things. not saying you have to do prime95 or nothing, but yeah...


----------



## FireFox (May 8, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I find it hard to believe you are stable at 5ghz at 1.320v,



Why that?


----------



## BadFrog (May 8, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Why that?



That is one hell of a chip if you have it at 5+ghz @ 1.32. Have you run any benches? Do you have a cpuz ss?


----------



## FireFox (May 8, 2018)

BadFrog said:


> That is one hell of a chip if you have it at 5+ghz @ 1.32. Have you run any benches? Do you have a cpuz ss?


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2018)

Keep on topic. Hint, this thread isn't about you.


----------



## Good Guru (Jun 13, 2018)

That's the waterchiller I've always wanted to buy I think they're rad. Can dial the temperature down to 15c or more on the water.


----------



## Oscargimenez (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey guys!
I asked for replacement parts to Corsair, but as I am a dumbass I ordered parts for the H80 which is a bit different, anyway I switched to Kraken and I don t regret at all. It is way smooth
Regarding OC I managed to reach 5ghz for a while (a couple of days) . But then it started to be unstable, then I lowered to 4.9 and same. So I decided to go for 4.7 (just auto OC) and at least is stable.I followed the Gigabyte guide for motherboards (btw mine is Ultra Gaming v.2.0)  I m guessing is not a good Mb for high frequencies even it has same options in BIOS than Gaming 7and more VRMs than previous version, or maybe my Cpu is worst chip ever xD

At least now it looks better xD

I am using really demanding apps and stability is a must. BTw whhen you test Cpu using games it s like.....a joke....ok.....no offense

Cheers!


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 13, 2018)

Oscargimenez said:


> Hey guys!
> I asked for replacement parts to Corsair, but as I am a dumbass I ordered parts for the H80 which is a bit different, anyway I switched to Kraken and I don t regret at all. It is way smooth
> Regarding OC I managed to reach 5ghz for a while (a couple of days) . But then it started to be unstable, then I lowered to 4.9 and same. So I decided to go for 4.7 (just auto OC) and at least is stable.I followed the Gigabyte guide for motherboards (btw mine is Ultra Gaming v.2.0)  I m guessing is not a good Mb for high frequencies even it has same options in BIOS than Gaming 7and more VRMs than previous version, or maybe my Cpu is worst chip ever xD
> 
> ...



You are aware that overclocking is more than just dialing in a frequency and praying for auto-settings to do the rest, yes? 

Either way good to hear temps are under control.


----------



## Oscargimenez (Jun 13, 2018)

First I tried everything manually following several guides and tuts, then I went auto as probably you had not read.
Don't think it's quantum physics, anyway


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 13, 2018)

Oscargimenez said:


> First I tried everything manually following several guides and tuts, then I went auto as probably you had not read.
> Don't think it's quantum physics, anyway



I did read everything, you started with 5 Ghz and had to drop down to 4.7 but you never specified what voltages you used nor what voltages you are seeing now.

You did however manage to buy a 150 dollar Kraken to improve temps. Call me weird but that's a rather expensive auto OC then. I cool my 8700K on air... And when you run 4.7 all core boost that's barely an OC to be fair - most 8700Ks can do that with less than 1.28v (which you can cool with a 30 dollar air tower)

And you're right, quantum physics has nothing to do with it  Overclocking is about finding a balance, and using auto OC is not balance, its just tossing a shitload of volts against a frequency problem. We have topics on this forum that get in depth on overclocking this CPU. Just a hint


----------



## Oscargimenez (Jun 13, 2018)

You are right
These are the specs
CPU Base Clock 100hz
CPU Clock Ratio 50x
Uncore Ratio 40x

Optional VCCIO 1.4-1.45V 

Disable:

Intel Speed Shift
CPU C1E
C3 State
C6/C7 State
C8 State
C10 State
Ring to Core Offset
CPU EIST
Race to Halt
Energy Turbo
Voltage Optimize
VT-d

Set memory settings to XMP

CPU VCore Loadline Calibration - set to Turbo
CPU VCore: I went as high as 1.39


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 13, 2018)

See if you can run your 4.7 all core OC with the following and add 0.01v to vCore if it crashes. If no crash, you can either lower the vCore by 0.01, or you can chase a higher clock instead.

CPU vcore: 1.32v - you can do this in two ways: through an offset (on my Asrock board this gives much better results) or by fixed voltage. Offset is nice because the offset applies across the whole frequency range, it reduces temps especially in idle.
VCCIO: 1.05v
VCCSA: 1.1v
LLC: lowest or second lowest you can use

Rest on auto. XMP preset for whatever your RAM is rated as. Keep all speed step/C states enabled. HT on. Just run the CPU as it should.
With these settings, run OCCT CPU test, open HWINFO and look at your vCore under load. If it drops to 1.28v or lower, you will probably want to use a stronger LLC (load line calibration) setting.

Some background on LLC: when you apply load to a CPU, especially all core loads, the vcore drops (vDroop) and it can drop under its stable voltage. This is why you want to monitor your load vCore when stress testing in OCCT - if the drop is to like 1.23v you can be sure it crashes due to low vcore, its also a good way to get a handle on what voltage you need to be stable. This also tells you what fixed/offset voltage you need to use. For example, you could need 1.35v in BIOS to hit 1.31v under load. A stronger LLC reduces that drop, and it might result in 1.35v in BIOS = 1.34v under load. But, higher LLC also introduces some more heat. Again: balancing trick 

That VCCIO of 1.4v is ridiculous though, get rid of immediately. 1.2v is already high and that is stock... I can run my 3200/C16 16GB RAM on VCCIO and VCCSA of 1.00v/1.05v... no problems, but it reduces temperatures by a lot.

Worth giving a shot, perhaps from there you can even attempt to get higher clocks as well. These settings are a good middle ground starting point anyway.


----------



## Oscargimenez (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks and I forgot to mention I tried AVX offset to AUTO and also 2 and 3. It helped to mantain temperatures and stability under certain apps.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 13, 2018)

Oscargimenez said:


> Thanks and I forgot to mention I tried AVX offset to AUTO and also 2 and 3. It helped to mantain temperatures and stability under certain apps.



My advice: AVX Offset = off. Its stupid to let the CPU clock down under AVX loads, what the hell do you OC for then in the first place. A stable CPU can handle AVX just as well as anything, and with sufficient cooling there is no reason to differentiate.

The only reason would be if you cannot get 4.7 stable but hit a temperature wall.. but even then, its better to find a lower vcore and lower the clock entirely.

What AVX offset does is lower your multiplier by the number you set with any AVX load. But AVX is getting used quite a lot these days ánd the detection of it is problematic. The end result of an AVX offset is that effectively you just run your CPU at a lower multi.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 13, 2018)

Oscargimenez said:


> I am using really demanding apps and stability is a must. BTw whhen you test Cpu using games it s like.....a joke....ok.....no offense


I've had some overclocks not handle games, yet handle more "extreme" tests. I'm sure other members here will agree that it is possible to have a test/benchmark pass yet still crash in games. It's not really a joke.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 13, 2018)

Toothless said:


> I've had some overclocks not handle games, yet handle more "extreme" tests. I'm sure other members here will agree that it is possible to have a test/benchmark pass yet still crash in games. It's not really a joke.



Yeah. Stability is a fickle beast... What I do these days is run a 5 minute, 12 thread OCCT and if it turns up no errors, I just run with it. Hasn't let me down thus far... still stable


----------



## Oscargimenez (Jun 13, 2018)

and here comes the offense. 
As somebody said here before OC is just for fun/hobby. But It s really worth for 3 fps as much?



Vayra86 said:


> Worth giving a shot, perhaps from there you can even attempt to get higher clocks as well. These settings are a good middle ground starting point anyway.


Yeah I will this weekend

And yeah Kraken is expensive, and unnecessary, but I earn all my money through my computer so, why not?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 13, 2018)

Oscargimenez said:


> and here comes the offense.
> As somebody said here before OC is just for fun/hobby. But It s really worth for 3 fps as much?
> 
> 
> ...



From a perf/dollar perspective overclocking has not been worth it for the last decade or so  But the top end of performance is always more expensive anyway. What puzzles me is paying top end performance prices and not getting that performance out of your chip


----------

